# Tisch Creative Submission



## johnJOHNjohn (Oct 26, 2006)

http://www.funnyfarmproductions.com/movies/nhd_s.html

Do you think the video posted above would be a good creative submission?  Thank you for your time.


----------



## tomorrowsNIGHT (Oct 28, 2006)

Eh.

It's well done, but no, I wouldn't send that in.

The thing doesn't show a bit of creativity. It shows you know how to work a desktop editing program, but not that you can tell a story. You may argue that recounting history is telling a story, but I believe that Tisch wants narrative story telling. I'd go with a fiction short film. But that's just me.

Not saying it wasn't well done.

Why am I helping my competition? 

Tyler


----------



## johnJOHNjohn (Oct 28, 2006)

So you don't believe that Tisch responds well to documentaries?

Thanks for watching it, BTW.


----------



## Fellini77 (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice to see you like documentaries. Cinema was born from documentaries. But I agree with TN.
You need to show more narrative.
You could burn a DVD with this documentary and a short fictional film. You can apply with 30 min of video.
Good research job btw.Good luck.


----------



## tomorrowsNIGHT (Oct 28, 2006)

30 minutes? Hmm, are you applying graduate or undergraduate?

For undergraduate, the video can only be 10 minutes.

Alrighty then.

Tyler


----------



## tomorrowsNIGHT (Oct 28, 2006)

Time out.

I didn't watch all of it, but how much of "Everybody Hates Cesar" were you responsible for?

If you don't want to make something else, Tisch would be much more interested in that piece. Like I said, I didn't watch it all, but what I saw would definetely be a better submission.

Anyway, looks like you guys know what you're doing. I want a website...

Tyler


----------



## johnJOHNjohn (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, I like Everybody Hates Cesar but that has absolutely zero narrative.  What about this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qappqP6H1PI


----------



## KtoI (Oct 29, 2006)

About Everybody Hates Cesar....I think you should do another piece not just because there's no narrative, but because it didn't make sense. Why did they hate the guy? There was no explanation and narrative doesn't need to be "narration" because let me guess you're not a native french speaker. Try to make your story tell the story rather than your voice.


----------



## KtoI (Oct 29, 2006)

SErcrets in the Garden was better.


----------



## Fellini77 (Oct 29, 2006)

TN: IÂ´m applying to Graduate Program.
Cheers.


----------



## johnJOHNjohn (Oct 29, 2006)

Everybody Hates Cesar was made as a school project, and in that context, it made sense.  But I wouldn't ever consider sending it to Tisch.

Do you think Secrets in the Garden would work?


----------



## tomorrowsNIGHT (Oct 29, 2006)

Hey, yea now after watching more of Cesar, I agree that it wouldn't be something to send in to Tisch. 

Secret Garden, as has been said, is on the sort of the type of thing Tisch is looking for. If you think you can do better, see if you can't put something together just for this submission. That's what I did. You can see screenshots of it on my myspace at www.myspace.com/brertyler.
Yea, though, out of everything I've seen of yours, Secret Garden is your best bet. Hope that helps...

Tyler


----------

